# Catfish Rig



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I was fishing a channel area last night trying some new rigs. I came across one that I liked, but after I rigged it, I started having second thoughts.

I used a slip bobber and tried finding the depth of the area. I placed about an ounce weight at the bottom and ran a steel leader through the line before tieing one the weight. Placed the hook on the leader. This basically allowed me to change the depth of the bait by placing a split shot below the leader where I wanted the bait to stop. Only problem is that the leader isnt tied on. It's relying on the split shot and or the knot on the weight not to come off. I caught a 2' channel on the rig without any problem, but I need to reconsider this rig.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I would try something else. I wouldn't want you to get it to a nice fish and have it hold only by a split shot. I would figure out the depth you need and have the hook tied directly to the line.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Yep I agree completely. If the splitshot fell off, there's the weight tied at the bottom of the line, but that's it. At the time I was rigging it, it seemed ingenious. By the time I was casting it was 'what am I doing!' but had spent the time rigging already and didn't want to rerig.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree change it, but hey at least your trying new ideas.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a product made for that. It's plastic, it snaps together. I forget exactly how it works, but it's a quick slip deal too. I know it's secure once it's on. Maybe for walleye fishing ??


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

l
hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:S


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

catfishhunter - I'd love to hear how you rig yours or see a pic if you can post one. About the only way I could think of making it more secure would be to tie the leader to a small piece of line and then tie that line onto the main line with a slip knot so I can raise and lower the leader to various depths. Not sure how strong a slip knot is though.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why would you need one of those?


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Bought a couple books on catfishing. All the rigs in the book showed a steel leader.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You dont need a steel leader, I guess you can use one, but they are not needed.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If I bought a catfish book that had all the rigs done with a steel leader I think I would throw the book in the fireplace.  Just seems to up the chances of killing the fish if you break it off. Plus they are expensive if you fish in snag infested areas.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I hear you about the expense part, but tell me how the steel leader would hurt the fish more than line dangling from it's mouth. I'd willingly change back if it's better for the fish to not use the leader.

Incidentally, most of the rigs also used #4 line to tie on the weight so that if the weight got snagged, you would snap the #4 line and lose the weight rather than losing the whole rig. I did get snagged once and the #4 line snapped saving me the rest of the equipment.

Maybe I'll do a poll if this forum supports them.


----------

